# Lifetime use of music and videos?



## still learning (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello, Last week I was listening to the "Kim Camdo" show on the radio and her web site listed a "imusicsearch" for a one fee of 57.00 and you get all the music and videos you want to download or watch.

I sign up but don;t know how to use the computor to download or play the videos.  I did write to them.

For those of you who know how ,  You may want to check them out?
ALL the music and videos you want?  .............Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

I remember when bigfoot.com offered free e-mail for life. Then they went bankrupt. I'd be very wary!


----------

